# aparece como un corte en la memoria



## azulines

El terror de Estado que conlleva el golpe y la instauración de la Junta  Militar pinochetista, *aparece como un corte en la memoria*, que obliga a los jóvenes que lo vivieron, ligados a los círculos poéticos de la universidad de Concepción,

Il terrore di  Stato che porta con sè il golpe e l'instaurazione della Giunta militare pinochetista,  *si manifesta come una ferita della memoria .....


bruttissimo
*


----------



## maxpower76

Has traducido corte con el sentido de herida, sino me equivoco. Pienso que, en este caso, se refiere más a una parte de la memoria. Pero me falta justo la parte donde explica a qué obliga a los jóvenes. Has cortado la frase en una parte primordial para entender al 100% el sentido de ese "corte en la memoria".


----------



## azulines

maxpower76 said:


> Has traducido corte con el sentido de herida, sino me equivoco. Pienso que, en este caso, se refiere más a una parte de la memoria. Pero me falta justo la parte donde explica a qué obliga a los jóvenes. Has cortado la frase en una parte primordial para entender al 100% el sentido de ese "corte en la memoria".


Te doy  toda la frase:

El terror de Estado que conlleva el golpe y la instauración de la Junta  Militar pinochetista, aparece como un corte en la memoria, que obliga a los jóvenes que lo vivieron, ligados a los círculos poéticos de la universidad de Concepción, a una repentina madurez sangrienta; en este corte sangriento, que es parte de la estética de representación del terror en la novela, Carlos Wieder juega un rol protagónico: asesina y hace desaparecer los cuerpos de las hermanas Garmendia, Verónica y Angélica, ...


----------



## maxpower76

Vale, es un corte en el sentido de herida y bastante sangrande por cierto. No sé una mejor traducción de la que has puesto.


----------



## azulines

El problema es aquel "aparece". piensas que pueda estar bien * si manifesta ?

*De verdad no me gusta mucho


----------



## chlapec

viene rappresentato come?


----------



## 0scar

La frase "aparece como un corte en la memoria" significa como una interrupción, una laguna, en la memoria, pero en ese contexto no lo entiendo. No se que quizo escribir.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo diría "si manifesta come un taglio"


----------



## azulines

0scar said:


> La frase "aparece como un corte en la memoria" significa como una interrupción, una laguna, en la memoria, pero en ese contexto no lo entiendo. No se que quizo escribir.


Querias decir  *lacuna* 

Muchas veces encuentro *apparece* o tambien *parece* en sentidos que no puedo traducir tan faci

l


----------



## chlapec

aparece: appare, si fa presente
parece: sembra


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> aparece: appare, si fa presente
> parece: sembra


Lo so, ma molte volte la traduzione letterale non suona bene nel contesto della frase


----------



## chlapec

En el contexto que presentas, yo pienso en "si mostra come", ma mai "sembra"


----------



## 0scar

azulines said:


> Querias decir  *lacuna*



Quise decir que un "corte en la memoria" significa "laguna en la memoría", como un corte en una cinta de video o de audio, normalmente corte quiere decir que falta un pedazo. Pero quizás para ser original este tipo cambió "herida" por "corte".


----------



## gatogab

> aparece como un corte en la memoria


¿Habrá querido decir que _'aparece como un *tajo* en la memoria'_?


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Il terrore di Stato che porta con sè il _golpe _e la instaurazione della Giunta Militare pinochettista, viene avvertita come una cesura nella memoria, la qual cosa obbliga i giovani che l'hanno vissuta, quelli legati ai circoli poetici dell'università di Concepción, a una repentina e sanguinante maturità; in questa frattura sanguinosa, che è parte dell'estetica rappresentativa del terrore nella narrazione, Carlos Wieder gioca un ruolo da protagonista: assassina e fa sparire i corpi delle sorelle Garmendia, Verónica y Angélica, ... 

Auguri!

____________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## chlapec

nuevoestudiante said:


> *Il terrore di Stato* che porta con sè il _golpe _e la instaurazione della Giunta Militare pinochettista, viene *avvertito*(?) come una cesura nella memoria, *la qual cosa obbliga* i giovani che l'hanno vissuto, quelli legati ai circoli poetici dell'università di Concepción, a una repentina e sanguinante maturità; in questa frattura sanguinosa, che è parte dell'estetica rappresentativa del terrore nella narrazione, Carlos Wieder gioca un ruolo da protagonista: assassina e fa sparire i corpi delle sorelle Garmendia, Verónica y Angélica, ...


 
Quella "*cesura*" viene rappresentata dalla *repentina maturità*, il passaggio della gioventù alla maturità senza transizione. Ecco perché non mi sembra appropriata l'espressione *"la qualcosa obbliga"*, che allontana la "cesura" dalla sua immediata conseguenza.


----------



## azulines

chlapec said:


> Quella "*cesura*" viene rappresentata dalla *repentina maturità*, il passaggio della gioventù alla maturità senza transizione. Ecco perché non mi sembra appropriata l'espressione *"la qualcosa obbliga"*, che allontana la "cesura" dalla sua immediata conseguenza.



Beh la traduzione  mi sembra eccellente, forse direi cesura *della* memoria, 
 e *cotringe* invece di obbliga.

Un avvenimento cosi' traumatico ti costringe inevitabilmente a "crescere in fretta", "senza transizione" in modo traumatico appunto


----------



## azulines

0scar said:


> Quise decir que un "corte en la memoria" significa "laguna en la memoría", como un corte en una cinta de video o de audio, normalmente corte quiere decir que falta un pedazo. Pero quizás para ser original este tipo cambió "herida" por "corte".




in italiano si usa la parola laguna  come albufera   in senso geografico

si usa invece *lacuna   *come in questo caso
( in spagnolo laguna)

_avere molte *lacune* in un argomento_: tener muchas lagunas sobre un argument


----------



## nuevoestudiante

chlapec said:


> Quella "*cesura*" viene rappresentata dalla *repentina maturità*, il passaggio della gioventù alla maturità senza transizione. Ecco perché non mi sembra appropriata l'espressione *"la qualcosa obbliga"*, che allontana la "cesura" dalla sua immediata conseguenza.


 
A rigore avrei dovuto tradurre *vengono avvertiti *considerato che, sia pure in maniera ambigua, io vedo due soggetti coordinati. Sono stato indotto all'errore, oltre che da una mia disattenzione, dal termine *aparece* che, se la mia analisi corrisponde al vero, qui è un solecismo.

Quanto all'espressione *la qualcosa obbliga,* ritengo che nella nozione di obbligo è implicita, dato il terribile contesto storico nel quale i protagonisti sono calati, una connotazione etica prima ancora che una esigenza di mero accomodamento alle tragiche esigenze del tempo. Quindi, non solo una costrizione indotta dagli eventi ma una deliberata presa di coscienza per fare di necessità virtù.

Ho preferito infine tradurre *nella memoria *giacché traducendo "della memoria", avrei potuto configurare un vero e proprio stato patologico di natura neurologica come quello abilmente descritto da Oliver Sacks. E non è questo il caso, trattandosi di una ferita aperta che si intende curare e possibilmente guarire; vissuta perciò come una parentesi dolorosissima.

Ho dato un'occhiata al blog che Azulines ha dedicato a Bolaño. Interessante e commendevole, ancorché improbo. Ad maiora.

______________________________

nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------



## chlapec

nuevoestudiante said:


> A rigore avrei dovuto tradurre *vengono avvertiti *considerato che, sia pure in maniera ambigua, io vedo due soggetti coordinati. Sono stato indotto all'errore, oltre che da una mia disattenzione, dal termine *aparece* che, se la mia analisi corrisponde al vero, qui è un solecismo.
> nec cum spe nec cum metu


 
Eppure, io ritengo che il soggetto è chiaro *"Il terrore di stato"*, che viene precisato da una frase subordinata introdotta da "che" ("que conlleva (_che viene provocato da_) el Golpe y la instauración de la JM...".

Quanto al resto, posto che si tratta di questioni di stile, non ho nulla da ribadire.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> Eppure, io ritengo che il soggetto è chiaro *"Il terrore di stato"*, che viene precisato da una frase subordinata introdotta da "che" ("que conlleva (_che viene provocato da_) el Golpe y la instauración de la JM...".



Per quel che può valere, sono d'accordo: il soggetto è il terrore di stato provocato da due avvenimenti: il golpe e l'instaurazione della Giunta militare. Peraltro, a "terror de estado" si rifanno i verbi "aparece" e "lo vivieron". 



> ... dal termine *aparece* che, se la mia analisi corrisponde al vero, qui è un solecismo.


Perché sarebbe un solecismo? Non lo capisco... 



> Quanto all'espressione *la qualcosa obbliga,* ritengo che nella nozione di obbligo è implicita, dato il terribile contesto storico nel quale i protagonisti sono calati, una connotazione etica prima ancora che una esigenza di mero accomodamento alle tragiche esigenze del tempo. Quindi, non solo una costrizione indotta dagli eventi ma una deliberata presa di coscienza per fare di necessità virtù.


Io invece lascerei un *che*, perché il tuo ragionamento di lettore può anche essere corretto, ma come traduttore, sempre per quel che può valere la mia opinione, stai calcando un po' troppo la mano su quello che _per te_ è il senso. Posto che stilisticamente ognuno ha le proprie preferenze, quello che dovremmo tentare è di restituire al brano il suo significato originario senza forzarlo o disambiguarlo quando in fondo di ambiguo ha ben poco. Rifacendomi alla tua traduzione, io aggiusterei così:

_Il terrore di Stato che porta con sè il golpe e la instaurazione della Giunta Militare pinochettista viene avvertito come una cesura della memoria che obbliga i giovani che l'hanno vissuto, quelli legati ai circoli poetici dell'università di Concepción, a una repentina e sanguinante maturità..._


----------



## nuevoestudiante

A) Ribadisco il mio parere. 1° soggetto: Il terrore di Stato ( con relativa); 2° soggetto: La instaurazione della Giunta Militare. E' ben vero che sintatticamente si può leggere la frase come "presieduta" da un unico soggetto e due relative, ma se si esamina alla luce della logica ci si avvede che non è il terrore di stato a causare il golpe, bensì il contrario. A mio avviso la frase deve logicamente leggersi così: Il golpe provoca il terrore dello stato e la instaurazione ecc.; diversamente dovremmo pensare che sia il terrore di stato a causare il golpe. Al di là di un mero esame logico, che sarebbe di per sé sufficiente a garantire l'esattezza dell'assunto, si può fare ricorso alla memoria storica degli eventi cileni (o di altri analoghi). Prima del golpe ad opera del generale Pinochet non c'era terrore di stato, ma una democrazia, ancorché fragile, in un paese percorso da lotte feroci e scioperi selvaggi (qui ricordo quello decisivo dei camionisti). Con il colpo di stato espletatosi attraverso il sanguinoso attacco al Palazzo della Moneda e la contestuale morte del presidente Allende si ebbe la instaurazione della dittatura militare e il conseguente famigerato terrore di stato.

B) faltar a las reglas sintácticas y a la *concordancia* es solecismo.

_____________________________
nec cum spe nec cum metu


----------

